# Outlook 2011 / Impossible d'écrire un courrier



## 7ronin7 (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un gros souci 

J'ai télécharger Office 2011 avec Outlook et tout fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à la mise à jour (14.0.1) (C'est un vraie Outlook, officiel)

Aujourd'hui, le problème est que dès que je clique sur "répondre, transférer ou nouveau courrier" rien ne vient... Rien du tout !

Autrement tout fonctionne : je reçois mes mails, je peux ajouter des contacts ou autres, ...

Mais dès que je veux répondre ou écrire un courrier, rien ne marche.

Il n'y a même pas de message d'erreur ou qqch, rien que quand je clique dessus, rien ne se passe, mais vraiment rien ! Donc sa ne m'aide pas trop pour résoudre l'affaire...

Ce problème est donc survenu après la mise à jour.

J'ai déjà desinstaller et reinstaller le produit, sa ne marche pas.

De plus, j'ai déjà reinstaller et essayer d'ouvrir Outlook pour voir si sa marche, mais Outlook me dit qu'il y a un problème d'identité... 

Les autres logiciel de la suite (word, excel, powerpoint) fonctionne parfaitement !

Aviez-vous déjà eu ce problème ? L'avez vous résolu  ?

Bonne soirée et merci,
7Ronin7


----------



## alainsim97300 (11 Novembre 2010)

Modifie le titre de ton post,,, c'est office 2011 et pas 2001
J'ai moi aussi ce curieux problème.
Par contre c'est depuis la mise a jour SL 10.6.5
Chose étrange, car j'ai 1 Imac 24 alu, 1 Imac 17 blanc et 1 macbook air.
J'ai fais la même mise à jour sur les 3,,, et seul l'Imac 24 alu a ce problème d'envoi des messages.
Les 2 autres , ca fonctionne parfaitement.

Que faire les amis ???

Alain en Guyane


----------



## 7ronin7 (11 Novembre 2010)

Ah, c'est bien possible que le problème vienne de 10.6.5...

J'ai fait la mise à jour en même temps !

Arf... Dur


----------



## Aliboron (11 Novembre 2010)

Pas de souci chez moi, je peux répondre, répondre à tous... et je suis bien en 14.0.1 sur 10.6.5...

De quel type de compte (POP, IMAP, Exchange...) est-il question ? As-tu vérifié tes paramétrages puisque le message le suggère ? As-tu fait une réparation des autorisations après installation ?


Note au passage : la désinstallation/réinstallation n'apporte généralement pas de réponse probante à un problème qu'on rencontre sur un Mac (on laisse plutôt ce genre de sport aux cousins windowsiens). Le cause du problème se trouve le plus souvent dans les réglages et paramétrages du compte utilisateur.


----------



## 7ronin7 (11 Novembre 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Pas de souci chez moi, je peux répondre, répondre à tous... et je suis bien en 14.0.1 sur 10.6.5...
> 
> De quel type de compte (POP, IMAP, Exchange...) est-il question ? As-tu vérifié tes paramétrages puisque le message le suggère ? As-tu fait une réparation des autorisations après installation ?
> 
> ...



Merci Bernard pour ton message.

Mon compte est en POP.

Je n'ai aucun message qui me suggère qqch... Quand j'appuie sur répondre ou autres, RIEN ne se passe. C'est bien sa le problème

Je ne pense pas que c'est un problème de réglage car autrement il me dirait qqch ?
De plus, c'est pas qu'il n'arrive pas à envoyer un message,* mais c'est qu'outlook n'arrive pas à ouvrir la fenêtre de réponse ou d'envoi d'un courrier ! *C'est assez fou...

Réparation des autorisations ? Je ne sais pas ce que c'est...

Merci pour le faites de réinstaller / instaler... J'avais prit l'habitude étant un ancien windosien 

Bonne soirée et merci du coup de main en espérant que l'on va réussir qqch


----------



## alainsim97300 (11 Novembre 2010)

Même chose pour moi, les paramétrages des comptes sont les mêmes sur mes 3 macs, et seul l'Imac 24 alu ne peut plus envoyer, ou répondre a un message.
Ca fonctionnait bien sur les 3 même après la MAJ 14.0.1.
C'est vraiment depuis le passage au 10.6.5 et seulement sur mon Imac.
J'ai remis Entourage en action et il fonctionne bien.
C'est vraiment spécifique a outlook suite install combo 10.6.5

J'espère que nos 2 problèmes ne sont pas isolés et qu'une solution sera trouvée.


----------



## 7ronin7 (11 Novembre 2010)

Désolé de re-répondre mais j'ai d'autres informations concernant le problème.

Je viens de supprimer mon compte de messagerie.

Malgrès ceci, les boutons pour envoyer un courrier ne fonctionne pas. Rien ne s'affiche.

Résumé : Appuyer sur le bouton "répondre" "transférer" "nouveau courrier" n'ouvre aucun dialogue !

Soit, je ne peux plus envoyer de mail :s

J'ai démarrer Onyx pour nettoyer un peu tout, mais sa ne change rien...


----------



## Aliboron (12 Novembre 2010)

J'avoue ne pas trop voir ce que ça peut être. Disons que j'essayerais une reconstruction de la base de données (tenir la touche "Option" enfoncée au lancement d'Outlook) et la suppression des préférences liées à Outlook (aussi bien celles en "com.microsoft.outlook...." dans ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences que celles qui sont dans le sous-dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/Microsoft




----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, ou de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## 7ronin7 (12 Novembre 2010)

Haha....

Vraiment trop drôle mac !! (je suis sur mac depuis 3 jours  )

Alors, j'ai réussi à faire que sa marche ... Pas très français sa..

Bref, il y a 2 solutions :

-1 : Démarrer en safe mode / Réparer les permissions avec le disk utilitaire qui se trouve dan les applications

Si sa marche pas faire :

- Désinstaller et reinstaller... SAFARI !

Oui, safari... Et sa marche, je peux re-envoyer des emails !

Pour ma part, c'était la solution numéro 2 !

Si vous ne voulez pas me croire (je comprend), regardez ici, les 4 messages de la fin :
http://www.officeformac.com/ms/ProductForums/Outlook/774

Moi qui ai failli formater mon mac pour sa...


----------



## Aliboron (12 Novembre 2010)

7ronin7 a dit:


> - Désinstaller et reinstaller... SAFARI !
> 
> Oui, Safari... Et ça marche, je peux re-envoyer des emails !


Alors là, chapeau ! Chapeau pour le type qui a eu l'idée (a priori saugrenue) de désinstaller Safari pour résoudre ce problème. Et chapeau pour toi, qui a eu la bonne idée de tomber sur ce fil du forum US.


----------



## Madalvée (12 Novembre 2010)

Et comenkonfé pour désinstaller safari, vu qu'il agit au cur du système ?


----------



## 7ronin7 (12 Novembre 2010)

Merci Bernard 

Pour désinstaller Safari, j'ai utiliser Appcleaner.

(Il faut après aller dans les options d'appcleaner pour décocher "Protéger les programmes...")

J'espère que ce topic va rester un peu en haut, car à ce que j'ai vu pas mal de monde ont eu ce problème et la résolution de celui-ci est... Bizard 

Bonne journée,
7Ronin7


----------



## Aliboron (12 Novembre 2010)

7ronin7 a dit:


> J'espère que ce topic va rester un peu en haut, car à ce que j'ai vu pas mal de monde ont eu ce problème et la résolution de celui-ci est... Bizarre...


Il est difficile de tirer des conclusions définitives dans l'immédiat, puisque la cause précise du problème n'a pas pour autant été identifiée. 

Je suppose que, si la réinstallation de Safari permet de résoudre le problème, une ré-application de la dernière mise à jour combinée de Mac OS X serait à tenter après une réparation des autorisations. Il n'est en effet pas rare que des soucis surviennent après une mise à jour de Mac OS X sur un système un peu instable. Et la ré-application de la dernière mise à jour combinée a souvent été le remède à bien des problèmes incompréhensibles.

Rappelons aussi que, même si c'est devenu moins nécessaire dans les dernières versions de Mac OS X, une réparation des autorisations (des permissions, dans Snow Leopard) est une opération de maintenance courante qu'on a intérêt à faire avant (et après) les installations ou mises à jour touchant au système.


----------



## alainsim97300 (12 Novembre 2010)

Merci à toi 7RONIN7 et a tes recherches, et surtout cette Diane ROSS qui a trouvé la solution. Incroyable, devoir supprimer et réinstaller Safari pour pouvoir envoyer des mails depuis Outlook !!!
Je viens de me réveiller en Guyane et j'ai halluciné en voyant celà.
J'ai fais la manip, et tout refonctionne.
Merci, merci !!!!

Alain


----------



## reynalduflot (12 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Merci beaucoup pour cette solution.
Nouveau avec un Mac, j'avoue etre un peu perdu...

du coup, j'ai appris plein de chose sur la gestion du mac.

C'est tout de même un bel outils beaucoup stable et fiable que mon bon vieux Windows.

Merci encore.


----------



## jumena (22 Novembre 2010)

Autre possibilité,

Si comme moi, après avoir réinstallé Safari (suite desinstall AppCleaner), cela ne marche toujours pas, désactiver vos signatures (effacer les tout simplement)...

Cela faisait 2 heures que je cherchai la solution et je l'ai trouvée sur le site Microsoft :

(24) Outlook 2011 will not reply or create new emails
Try to reinstall Safari. One user reported: It worked in all cases we experienced these problems on our test machines. The problem can occurs with different versions of Safari and was always solved be (re-)installing the latest version.
http://www.apple.com/safari/download/

Unable to reply, send mail in outlook 2011; always asks to rebuild office database

A graphical signature seems to be causing Outlook to want to rebuild its database. Open Signatures (from Preferences) and create a new text only signature. Redirect account to use  new signature using the Default Signature button.

Voilà, tenez moi informé de vos avancées !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

7ronin7 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un gros souci
> 
> ...



J'ai connu ce problème avec Office 2008 et Entourage, là je me suis mis à utiliser Mail et iCal. Avec Office 2011 je suis passé à la version sans Outlook. Avec MobileMe je peux synchroniser tous les comptes.


----------



## Aliboron (22 Novembre 2010)

jumena a dit:


> Si comme moi, après avoir réinstallé Safari (suite desinstall AppCleaner), cela ne marche toujours pas, désactiver vos signatures (effacer les tout simplement)...


Dans une certaine mesure, ça cerne probablement un peu mieux le même problème : Outlook utilise le WebKit (le moteur de Safari) pour le HTML. Il doit donc y avoir un problème dans l'affichage des signatures avec image jointe via le WebKit, et ça explique probablement pourquoi on peut résoudre le problème par l'un ou l'autre des deux bouts...


----------



## marc.vdl64 (8 Janvier 2011)

Merci à 7Ronin7 pour cette solution efficace. Avais exactement le même soucis, et désinstaller puis réinstaller cet de Safari à règler mon problème.

Encore un grand merci,

Marc Vdl


----------



## rachel12 (14 Janvier 2011)

Salut, j'ai eu le même problème mais maintenant je l'ai résolu avec l'aide de vous. Merci les gars pour en discuter et aussi pour la solution. Merci encore. Ce qui est bon pour discuter d'un problème à un endroit où beaucoup de gens à résoudre leurs problèmes aussi. Grands travaux. Keep it up.


----------



## jamesbong (19 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Voici, en quelques mots, mon problème. je possède deux Imac, le premier est un Imac blanc 24' qui tourne sous leopard (je ne me souviens plus de la version exacte) qui est à mon domicile en France et un autre Imac 27' qui tourne sous snow leopard (je viens juste de faire la MAJ 10.6.7 pensant que le problème venait de là) qui se trouve dans mon bureau à l'étranger.
Lorsque je me déplace d'un ordinateur à l'autre pour le travail, je copie mon dossier "données utilisateur Microsoft" d'un ordinateur à l'autre. j'utilise ce système depuis la nuit des temps et en général ça fonctionne plutôt bien.
Cependant je suis aujourd'hui confronté à un nouveau phénomène! Entourage, ou plutôt Outlook puisque le nom a changé depuis la version 2011, refuse de relever mon courrier en m'envoyant un message : "Outlook ne parvient pas à se connecter au serveur, vérifiez que votre ordinateur est connecté au réseau".
Je précise que ma version d'outlook présente sur mon ordinateur Imac 27' n'a pas pu ouvrir ma base de donnée dans un premier temps car la version que j'avais sur cet ordinateur ne semblait pas être la dernière version de Office 2011, j'ai donc du faire la mise à jour 14.1.0 proposée par Office. suite à cette manipulation, j'ai pu ouvrir normalement mes messages
Je signale que je suis bien connecté au réseau puisque je peux naviguer tout à fait normalement avec safari ou Firefox, Skype fonctionne aussi tout à fait normalement.
J'ai lu plus haut que safari pouvait constituer un problème, qu'il fallait le supprimer avec Appcleaner (ce que j'ai fait) et réinstaller la dernière version que j'ai téléchargé sur le site d'apple. j'ai aussi réparé les autorisations en redémarrant en mode utilisateur avec l'utilitaire de disque.
J'ai aussi supprimé toutes mes signatures.
J'ai créé une nouvelle identité totalement vierge et configurer un de mes comptes email pour faire un test. Rien n'y fait!!!
j'ai toujours ce même message et je ne peux relever mon courrier.
je peux par contre les envoyer sans soucis, du moins à chaque fois que j'ai essayé ça fonctionnait.
Mes adresses POP n'ont pas changées puisque j'ai bêtement copié tout le dossier utilisateur microsoft. j'ai quand même vérifié, au cas où!
Si un des membres (ou plusieurs, je ne suis pas sectaire!) avait une idée, une suggestion pour m'aider à faire fonctionner à nouveau Outlook, j'en serai très reconnaissant. Bien évidemment, merci d'éviter les réponses du style "passe à Mail ça fonctionne mieux" qui ne répondent pas à ma demande et ne font donc pas avancer le schmilblic.
merci d'avance à tous.


----------



## Aliboron (19 Mai 2011)

jamesbong a dit:


> Entourage, ou plutôt Outlook puisque le nom a changé depuis la version 2011, refuse de relever mon courrier en m'envoyant un message : "Outlook ne parvient pas à se connecter au serveur, vérifiez que votre ordinateur est connecté au réseau".


Si on résume, tu as une installation d'Outlook 2011 qui n'arrive pas à relever le courrier, en gros. Est-ce que ce problème est nouveau ou est-ce que tu n'as jamais pu relever le courrier sur cette machine ? Quel est l'hébergeur de ton compte POP (ou les hébergeurs, s'il y en a plusieurs ? Quel est le FAI par lequel tu établis la connexion à l'internet, et par quelle moyen (Wifi, Ethernet...) ? 

Est-ce que tu as fait un essai (je ne parle pas de "passer à") avec Mail ou Thunderbird, pour voir si les choses se passaient différemment ?


----------

